# DP Recovery = 5 Stages of Grief?



## WILBUR (Aug 9, 2014)

My aunt recently passed away, which made me think a lot of life\death and the whole grieving process. I remember a while ago hearing that there was usually 5 stages of loss and grief that people go through while dying or watching someone die.. This made me think a lot about DP and how when we get it, we kind of go through the same process.

http://psychcentral.com/lib/the-5-stages-of-loss-and-grief/000617

Not that I believe in souls in the spiritual sense, but its kind of like we all are mourning the loss of our souls. For people with a terminal illness, they accept death and go on there way.. For us we accept DP and are reborn after recovery.


----------



## seafoamneon (Jul 16, 2014)

I truly believe grief is a part of DP because you feel like you lost a part of you. That being said, Im not so good at grief lol


----------

